# Mldonkey - HILFE!!!

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe mich seit längerer Zeit wieder einmal dazu durchgerungen, mldonkey zu installieren. In der Vergangenheit brachte ich das Ding nie zum Laufen, ...

Ich bin nun schon einen kleinen Schritt weiter, allerdings funktioniert mldonkey noch immer nicht, wie ich will.

Ich bekomme auf der Konsole laufend folgende Ausgabe:

```
Looks like you have no servers in your servers.ini

You should either use the one provided with mldonkey

or import one from the WEB
```

Ok, das will ich ja machen, das Problem dabei ist, dass ich die server.ini, die mit mldonkey gekommen ist schon in meinem Verzeichniss "~/mldonkey/" habe und im Web kann ich keine finden.

Will ich mal zu anderen "Diensten", also zum Beispiel zu LimeWire connecten, dann erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung (bei allen Diensten, außer bei der Standarteinstallung nicht):

```
Server.server_sort not implemented by LimeWire
```

Ich kann zwar zu einigen wenigen Servern connecten (heute waren es 2), dann bleibt die Verbindung nur ca. 5 min aufrecht und der Server trennt Sie dann wieder. Außerdem konnte ich noch keine Dateien finden, ...

Ich verwende, nachdem ich mldonkey auf der Konsole gestartet habe, auch eine gui (mldonkey_gui2), ...

Kann mir da wer helfen?

Niko

----------

## barran

Ich spreche nicht so gut deutsch. Dafur will ich in english schreiben. Ich hoffe dass Sie das verstehen will.

Are you sure the install went good?

It is important that you start mldonkey in the same directory every time.

When I run mldonkey in a new empty directory it saves all the .ini files in there including the servers.ini.

Now you have to edit the downloads.ini file to have the correct options (stop mldonkey).

Then run mldonkey from the same directory and the servers.ini will be updated automatically. (at least it did for me)

Hope it helps you.

Bitte pm mich wenn Sie nicht english verstanden.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

so also das hat nicht funktioniert. Ich habe die Einstellungen angepasst, aber immer noch die selben Fehler, ...

Naja, das erste Mal habe ich mldonkey im Home-Verzeichniss gestartet, mittlerweile mache ich das meistens (wenn ich es nicht vergesse) in ~/mldonkey/. Das kann aber wohl nicht der Fehler sein, denn ich erhalte die selben Fehler, wenn ich mldonkey im Home-Verzeichniss starte, ...

Nochmal kurz in Englisch, damit barran das Ganze besser versteht:   :Wink: 

I'm sorry, but editing the downloads.ini didn't fix my problem. The first time I started mldonkey in my Home-Directory. Now I start it in "~/mldonkey/", but I get the same errors, when I start mldonkey in my Home-Directory, where I started it the first time. 

Hoffe mir kann trotzdem wer helfen,

Niko

----------

## Pietschy

Du kannst auch normlae server.met files importieren. einefach eine aktuelle downloaden und in der console mit 

```
servers /path/server.met
```

die Liste befüllen.

Mit dem limewire plugin kann ich dir leider nicht helfen  :Sad: 

Ronny

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also ich habe mir jetzt eine server.met aus dem Netz geladen, aber wenn ich auf der Konsole "servers server.met" eingebe, dann erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung, dass dieser Befehl nicht gefunden wurde, ...

Muss ich das vielleicht irgendwie als Startoption von mldonkey übergeben?

Da konnte ich zwar auch nichts finden, aber bei der Fülle an Optionen kann man ja mal was übersehen, ..

Auch im laufenden Betrieb von mldonkey hat die Eingabe nichts gebracht.

Muss ich da vielleicht noch was installieren? Kannst du das bitte etwas genauer beschreiben?? Funktioniert denn bei euch das Connecten zu LimeWire etc?

Danke im voraus,

Niko

----------

## Pietschy

Ich mein natürlich die Console von mldonkey (die in der GUI)  :Smile:  (Ich empfinde übrigens das Webinterface angenehmer oder wenigstens die mldonkey_gui, ned die ..._gui2) 

Mit 

```
??
```

 bekommst du eine lister aller verfügbaren Kommandos ...

Wie gesagt ich benutzte nur das donkey und das overnet plugin, limewire keine Ahnung. Evt helfen da die FAQ's auf der mldonkeyseite weiter ...

Ronny

----------

## wudmx

frage: mldonkey scheint ja nicht grade ein programm zu sein das man mal schnell emerged und dann gleich lossaugt... gibts da irgendwo ne anleitung oder so? hab shcon gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden, und da ich demnaechst wohl mal mldonkey testen will, waer das schoen, wenn mir einer helfen koennt!

----------

## Pietschy

Die beste Anlaufstelle ist wohl erstmal die deutsche FAQ und danach das deutsche mldonkey forum. Links sind auf der mldonkey HP zu finden. 

http://www.freesoftware.fsf.org/mldonkey/

Aber eigendlich braucht man keine furcht vor diesem prog zu haben. Meiner meinung nach läuft er weder besser noch schlechter als die anderen donkey clienten (lmule, cdonkey, edonkey) mir gefällt eigendlich nur das webinterface, drum wieder der ... und nicht die anderen  :Wink: 

Ronny

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also das hat mir schon mal eine Menge geholfen.

Ich habe jetzt eine etwas aktuellere Serverliste.

Allerdings kann ich noch immer nicht so richtig connecten. Heute habe ich noch keinen einzigen Connect geschafft. Das WebInterface gefällt mir wirklich super   :Very Happy: 

Ist echt praktisch.

Vielleicht hat das Connecten ja auch mit meiner FireWall zu tun.

Wie kann ich denn testen, ob ein Port offen oder geschlossen ist??

Danke im voraus,

Niko

----------

## Pietschy

Frag mich nicht nach Firewall (verhält sich wie mit dem limewire plugin)

Evt lohnt es sich die server connction timeout zu erhöhen (auf 30 zB) irgendwo in den optionen  :Smile: 

ansonsten FAQ's lesen ... mldonkey in Verbindung mit einer Firewall sind sicher nichts neues.

Ronny

----------

## JensZ

Um den Donkey hinter einem Firewall zu benutzen, mu\t du die Ports 4661 und 4662 auf deinen Rechern weiterleiten, ohne das kannst du nur @ber einen Server ziehen, was nicht sehr schnell ist

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

das habe ich auch schon gelesen, das Problem ist nur:

Wie finde ich heraus ob diese Ports offen sind oder eben nicht??

Danke,

Niko

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

geh mal auf die Seite http://www.thedonkeynetwork.com/connection_test.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also das hat mir schon mal was gebracht.

Meine Ports waren natürlich nicht geöffnet.

Ich habe das jetzt nachgeholt und habe aber immer noch ein paar Fragen:

Ich bleibe nie länger zu einerm Server connected, was mache ich da falsch?

Außerdem finde ich verhältnissmäßig wenig. Wenn ich dann mal was gefunden habe, dann konnte ich das bis jetzt noch nie downloaden (Bei Status steht zwar "Downloading" aber ich bekomme nichts)

Wie share ich meine Files?

Und vor allem, wie kann ich denn zu LimeWire, Soulseek und ähnlichem connecten?

Ich bekomme das immer die Fehlermeldung, die ich schon in meinem ersten Thread geschrieben habe (immer noch)

Bitte helft mir,

Niko

----------

## MIT_Service

soweit ich informiert bin ist soulseek im mom nicht möglich (wenn man manuell configure mit den entsprechenden optionen laufen lässt sagt er dir am schluss immer das soulseek nicht mitkompiliert wird - kann uch n fehler in der makefile sein - hab ich nohc nicht gecheckt)

Limewire sollte gehen (vorallem im aktuellen cvs - da waren einige fixes drin) - das plugin musst halt in der downloads.ini aktivieren. Genauere erfahrungen hab ich damit leider auch nicht, da ichs einfach noch nie benutzt hab.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe jetzt mal die letzte Version von mldonkey installiert und die gefällt mir schon um einiges besser, ...

Naja, aber wenn ich in der downloads.ini LimeWire aktiviere, dann kann ich lieder auch keinen merkbaren Unterschied merken, denn bei der neuen Version scheint das Connecten nur zu overnet und edonkey möglich zu sein.

Naja, ich erhalte keine Fehlermeldungen, deshalb lasse ich die Einstelungen nun so wie sie sind, ...

Aber leider finde ich mit mldonkey nicht mal halb so viel, wie mit Kazaa (K++) unter Windows. Kann man da was ändern??

Danke,

Niko

----------

## Farcon

Kommt wohl darauf an, was du suchst. Musik lade ich immer mit LimeWire, Filme und Spiele über mldonkey ( was übrigens sehr gut bei mir läuft, hat aber auch einige Zeit zum konfigurieren gebraucht).  Zum suchen im Donkey-Netz nimm http://www.jigle.com/, da hast du gute Resultate und kannst auch gleich sehen wie gut eine Datei verteilt ist. Und damit du nicht den Mut verlierst ein Screenshot, wie schön mldonkey rennen kann   :Very Happy: 

[img:37f93efba9]http://farconfool.kicks-ass.org/mldonkey_rulez.jpg[/img:37f93efba9]

----------

## Pietschy

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> also das hat mir schon mal was gebracht.
> 
> Meine Ports waren natürlich nicht geöffnet.
> ...

 

Bist dir sicher, das du das mit deiner Firewall hinbekommen hast ??? Klingt sehr nach Low-ID und der eingestellten mldonkeyoption, das die Verbindung zu servern getrennt wird wenn man eine low-ID zugewiesen bekommt, was wiederum passiert wenn der entsprechende Port (Standart 4662) auf deinem Rechner nicht angesprochen werden kann. Mir ist übrigens gerade die Erleuchtung gekommen was es mit diesen ID's auf sich hatt  :Smile:  ...

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem finde ich verhältnissmäßig wenig. Wenn ich dann mal was gefunden habe, dann konnte ich das bis jetzt noch nie downloaden (Bei Status steht zwar "Downloading" aber ich bekomme nichts)
> 
> 

 

Keine Serververbindung == massiv eingeschränkte Quellensuche/Suche 

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie share ich meine Files?
> 
> 

 

http://www.nongnu.org/mldonkey/faq.html.de#ss5.8

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und vor allem, wie kann ich denn zu LimeWire, Soulseek und ähnlichem connecten?
> 
> 

 

 :Question: 

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bekomme das immer die Fehlermeldung, die ich schon in meinem ersten Thread geschrieben habe (immer noch)
> 
> 

 

IMHO hat Limewire seine Basis in Gnutella, was soviel heist wie: keine Server ... drum versteh ich die Meldung nicht ...

Ronny

----------

## Niko_K

Hmm,

ob ich eine LowID zugewiesen bekomme??

Das kann ich nicht sagen, aber zumindest läuft der Test oben erfolgreich durch, wenn ich mldonkey laufen hab (wenn nicht dann schreibt die Seite hin "error/reset ip on ........", aber nachdem das ja den mldonkey port testen soll, wird das so schon richtig sein.

Wie finde ich denn heraus, ob ich nun auch noch eine LowID zugewiesen bekommen habe??

Pietschy, warum verstehst du das mit dem connecten zu LimeWire und ähnlichem nicht?? Mldonkey hat eigentlich auch die Fähigkeit, zu anderen Netzen, nicht nur zum Donkey-Netzwerk, zu connecten. Wenn man mldonkey perfekt einstellt, dann ist es OpenNapster, Soulseek, Audiogalaxy, LimeWire und eDonkey IN EINEM!!!   :Laughing: 

Niko

----------

## Pietschy

 *Quote:*   

> Wie finde ich denn heraus, ob ich nun auch noch eine LowID zugewiesen bekommen habe?? 

 

in der mldonkeyCosole den Befehl id ausführen, wennn hinter den servern deine IP steht hast du eine HighID wenn irgendwas dasteht eine LOWID ...

Die meldung spricht davon, das irgendeine Serverlisten funktion (Server_sort) nicht im plugin  Limewire verfügbar ist. Meiner meinung nach nur ein hinweis und keine fehler. Allerdings denke ich, das es bei limewire gar keine Server gibt sondern alles die clienten abarbeiten ähnlich overnet od. gnutella, (kenne das netzwerk nicht so gut). Also warum dei meldung mit serverlisten blabla ???

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn man mldonkey perfekt einstellt, dann ist es OpenNapster, Soulseek, Audiogalaxy, LimeWire und eDonkey IN EINEM!!!

 

Weis ich doch alles im CVS  :Smile:  . Bin aber faul und habe "nur" mldonkey per emerge installiert. mit reicht mldonkey und bei bedarf mlnap oder lopster (opennapster netzwerk)  :Smile: 

Ronny

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also das mit dem LowID oder nicht ist so eine Sache.

Ich bin mir zwar nicht 100% Prozentig sicher, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich auf eine LowID "umgeleitet" werde.

Bei machen Servern ist das zwar sicher so, aber der Großteil spricht mich mit der selben IP an (das ist zwar nicht 192.168.0.1, wie es im lokalen Netzwerk ist, aber irgendwas mit 62....).

Allerdings connected mldonkey im Schnitt zu 2 Servern in den ersten fünf Minuten, daran ändert sich dann auch nicht mehr wirklich viel (+2, -1).

Was mache ich denn jetzt?

Niko

----------

## Pietschy

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Hi, ...
> 
> Allerdings connected mldonkey im Schnitt zu 2 Servern in den ersten fünf Minuten, daran ändert sich dann auch nicht mehr wirklich viel (+2, -1).
> 
> 

 

Klingt doch gut, die unart von mldonkey sich zu mehreren Servern zu verbinden ist mir ehh suspekt, meiner Meinung nach ist dies nicht notwendig.

Eigendlich müsste doch alles klappen

Ronny

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also wenn das wirklich alles ist, dann muss ich doch sagen, dass man mit Kazza (K++) und auch mit anderen Clients unter Windows eindeutig mehr findet, ...

Niko

----------

## Pietschy

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> also wenn das wirklich alles ist, dann muss ich doch sagen, dass man mit Kazza (K++) und auch mit anderen Clients unter Windows eindeutig mehr findet, ...
> 
> Niko

 

fällt mir schwer darauf zu antworten, ich finde alles wad ich suche   :Question: 

bedenke, das dieses Netzwerk für große Dateien ausgelegt ist ...

Ronny

----------

## // .Kn0rki

@ Farcon , könntest du evtl mal deine downloads.ini posten oder mir als pn schicken ?

währe sehr dankbar dafür *verneig*

----------

## b52_

Hi,

ich bin auf eine kleine tuning-howto für eure download.ini gestoßen http://mldonkey.berlios.de/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=5 ist bestimmt hilfreich   :Wink: 

Was anderes, weis jemand von euch wie ich mich mit mldonkey an das gnutellanetz connecten kann? Muss ich gtk-gnutella emergen oder ist in mldonkey schon ein client integriert? Wenn ich gnutella emergen muss, was muss ich Einstellen damit mldonkey gnutella nutzt?

Danke, bye, b52

----------

## mo-ca

also gnutella und gnutella2 sind im mldonkey verfügbar. schau mal in deiner downloads.ini nach gnutella = yes (oder so) wenn da kein yes steht, einfach reinschreiben und neustarten.

dann solltes gehen.

schau dir mldonkey.org/portal mal an, da findste ne faq, die recht hilfreich ist ...

----------

